# Sowood Show - May 14th



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone going? I've decided I _will_ be attending this show  It'll be my first show and I'll be alone so I just wanted to see if there'll be any names floating about that I'll recognise  No idea what to expect at all but I imagine I'll have a blast


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going! And tratallen might be, but I'm not sure if she's working that weekend.

See you there!

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll be there .... yey for sowood!!!! Kim xxx


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

ill be there too! - and with george!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll definately be there! Got ratties and squeakies to pick up, though I've only got one mouse to show.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I will be there.


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

That's great! Lots of names I'll know then!


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

What time do maxeys have to be on the tables by, does anyone know? I need to plan my trip in advance so I know when to meet Hyshqa!  Anyone else catching the train and would like to do a taxi share with us from Huddersfield station and back again? Saves a bit of money, rather than spending a tenner each, both ways.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

for when judging starts which is usually 10.30 am.
I won't be there.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Sarah. We'll all miss you and the pups!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

IF i have a car (long story , don't ask) I might bring my dog to this one! there is lovely countryside to walk around. If its a nice day, might be a good idea for some fresh air.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

keep it in mind that you won't be able to leave the dog in the car for even a short time in these temps so you will be lumbered all day.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahC said:


> keep it in mind that you won't be able to leave the dog in the car for even a short time in these temps so you will be lumbered all day.


yeah , i might not mind being lumbered, i think Kim may steal her anyway!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh thats a given she's a sweetie, if i suddenly do a disappearing act, dont worry the pup is in good hands  all the way back to sunny Durham hehehehe


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Its too far for me i believe and too expensive with catching the ferry across first :roll: its a shame


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

I didn't know you could bring dogs! If I didn't know my puppy would want to nom all the mice I'd bring her :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hyshqa said:


> I didn't know you could bring dogs! If I didn't know my puppy would want to nom all the mice I'd bring her :lol:


no people can't just rock up with their dogs.I take mine sometimes because I have 2 that don't get on and I'm worried about leaving my son for so long in charge incase a killer fight erupts.I always seek permission from the show secretary in advance,even if it's someone I know really well and who won't mind.The only place it's o.k just to turn up is at agricultural shows,Honleys a nice day for dogs but even then you can't take them in the tents so you have to be conscious of what you are going to do if it's a scorcher of a day.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

As much as I'd _love_ bringing my dog, I would definately pass. Alfie is too much of a lunatic. He's put off the judges and be barking all the time, I'd probably get booted from the hall. Maybe when I have my own, slightly calmer dog...who doesn't have ratting in his blood :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ill be there =D


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Best of luck to those of you showing this week. Maybe it will be your champ week Sarah(Y). I hope your Cream satin keeps winning too Naomi.


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Seawatch!

And I finally get to meet you Mark 

I've got my two boys booked in, my fish and chips ordered, just gotta clean up maxeys and carriers, then I'm all ready! Can't wait!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm hearing that Kim won BIS today. Id' like to be the 1st to congratulate her on her very first BIS, well done Kim.x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Quality show today!

Thanks to everyone for their splendid company!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Well done to Kim for her BIS today!
Congratulations also to SarahY, another section win under her belt (best marked).

I'm not sure of the other winners but well done to all


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

A long day but definately worth it! I had a fantastic time - picked a cracker for my first show! Looking forward to actually being able to show myself


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you tratallen :love1

It was a lovely show indeed, great company, picturesque setting and proper fish 'n' chips 

Congratulations to The Village Mousery for her BIS PEW and to Rosewood for her BOA Marked, a beautiful variegated!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's my mouse, a little black Dutch doe aged six weeks old:










And here is me with her and her trophies at the show earlier (picture taken by David Montgomery):










Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Lovely Picture, Lovely mouse!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

congratulations to the winners today


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Well done Kim and Sarah! And everyone else!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well done ,very much deserved and a lovely picture of you and your winning mouse.Also well done to Rosewood with boa marked.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

well done Sarah and great pictures.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Well done everyone (and Sarah, as always I am jealous of how lovely you always look in photos!) :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks all was a great day... thought i'd post a pic...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:scool


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks SarahY and SarahC! My photography skills aren't as brill as everyone elses, and Edelweiss wouldn't stay still, but here's my guy.










I really can't wait for Honley now! Well done on your wins Kim and SarahY! Both mice were little stunners!


----------

